# Aiming



## U.S. Male (Jun 7, 2013)

I've just recently started shooting slingshots and I have a wrist rocket.
When I try to aim, I can't come close to the target but, if I just shoot it instinctively, I hit the target about 90% of the time,but hardly hit the bullseye. I've tried aiming the way I've seen in instructional videos without success. Is there any hope for me,or would an ergo design slingshot be better for me? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

i use this type of fork, gangster, and i use my top band like the sights of a rifle. I extend my fork hand and i sway my pouch side to side 2 times at my release point and settle my pouch hand and fire, i sway my pouch way off square cause for me its way easier to see when i line it back to straight position. I focus mostly on holding the pouch correctly and releasing perfectly. i Been shooting little over a month and have a 6-7 inch grouping. I started with tiny ammo and bands and tomorrow i move up to 9mm lead.


----------



## U.S. Male (Jun 7, 2013)

I used the search section and I found where I was going wrong. I am left handed and right eye dominant. I hold the fork in my right hand. I just need to close my right eye so I can look straight down the bands.


----------



## quemado (May 10, 2013)

I think this will help you, if you have the patience for it? The fundimentals are key to any endeavor. If you would be willing to spend part of your time practicing only the fundimentals and not worrying about where you are hitting the target, I bet it would tighten your groups up.

This coming from someone who manages on hit in a one circle every x shots from thrity feet... I learned about the fundimentals doing other things, but it applies equally here too. gl


----------

